# GL of Florida



## Tylerl90 (May 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2020)

Can I read between the lines the decision to close lodges was not popular, or that some want to reopen ASAP ?

I want to be careful to be sensitive to due bounds, but it seems to me, far away here in Australia and relying on media and a few person friends, that the USA politicized COVID-19 and this has lead to... well.. um... a circus...

We are looking at how to reopen lodges in Melbourne.. but most seem in no rush... but then again, we acted early, balanced things (schools stayed open, trades and construction continued, many offices disbanded, seated food and pubs closed, retail could open with 4sqm per person) and had 102 deaths so far (it will keep rising) in a Population of about 25 mil. We are staggered on how successful social distancing was (it started in Feb here, but by 16 March was being practised by most before the Gov stepped in).

Still as at today;  as % population;
Australia Deaths = .004%
USA Deaths = .03%

Now it is in Developed Western Democracies, we will get some decent data... but even Sept, the pandemic will only be 6 months old....

....  but we are way short of the initial estimates of case fatality rate (CFR) of 7% - its 6.3% at the moment- but that's only of reported cases, often presenting to hospital, so it will be might appear higher in developed countries and grossly unreported in the Third World.... but even if you divide that by 10, COVID-19 is either an extremely lower CFR than first thought... but more likely, it has a long way to go before we really know.

Me.. I am thinking the CFR might end up being .6% based on samples of populations who have been asymptomatic, esp the pregnant women tested in NY... but the reality is we will only know once the pandemic finishes, and don't have enough decent data. 2 to 3 % also seem quite possible.. but who ,knows ?

Where does that all sit with Freemasonry ? We love lodge, but it is not an essential service. Balanced against that is reproduction rate (needs to be below 1, or if above 1, managed at a rate hospitals and people can cope) and the fact there is an economic (yes, even in Freemasonry) and social and physiological cost of staying buttoned up... However, as many Freemasons remain members for life, the demographic of some lodges sees a lot of high risk folk, to say noting of our lodges having anywhere from 12 to 150 people attending them. One shoe does not fit all.

Me, I really am not sure where I sit with this, but if lodges started this week and I was in Florida, I am not sure I would go. I would be watching the reproduction rate for the next couple month or so https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/florida-coronavirus-cases.html

What do others think ? 
Do we have enough information or should we wait ?


----------



## Brother JC (May 26, 2020)

We’re still shut down, no intention of changing it anytime soon. One building we use is still charging rent, the other is not.

There are certain Silicon Valley tech companies that have informed their people they won’t be returning to the office before ‘21...


----------



## Bloke (Jun 1, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> ....There are certain Silicon Valley tech companies that have informed their people they won’t be returning to the office before ‘21...



Interesting..


----------



## Counttone (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m interested in becoming a free mason.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Counttone (Nov 3, 2020)

Illuminatiam 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Nov 3, 2020)

Counttone said:


> Illuminatiam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I assume you are referring to the First Testament of the Illuminati. If you want to actually engage a discussion on the subject, then make a new post about what you want to discuss. People here will discuss it I am sure, though I doubt you will find many proponents. Ive seen long debates on more inane subjects than the illuminati here. 

Making a one word drive by post, completely unrelated to the thread, is just poor manners and will not garner you many positive responses. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## coachn (Nov 3, 2020)

Counttone said:


> Illuminatiam.


Time to block yet another one...


----------

